# Working in the dark



## D_Waldo (May 25, 2016)

I'm brand spanking new to darkroom work. I have acquired the requisite chemicals. 
I have Ilford Multigrade paper developer (liquid)
Kodak professional stop bath (liquid)
and
Kodak professional fixer (powder)
I have some basic questions:
1. Does the mixing of the chemicals need to be done in the dark? 
2. For the developer the container says "to make 5 liters (1+9)". Does that mean 1 part liquid from the bottle to 9 parts water? 
3. My tap water is relatively high in iron content. Will that affect developing? 
Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## Designer (May 25, 2016)

1. Check the directions on the bottle, but I don't think chemicals are light sensitive.
2. yes
3. Use distilled water

Taking paper out of the package requires some preparation and understanding the procedure before you start.  Usually the paper will be packaged a certain way, meaning emulsion side oriented toward one side of the package.  Use dry hands, pull out one sheet, and close the package.  

Expose your print emulsion side up (toward the enlarger light) and begin the developing process soon after the exposure.  (if you want to expose several prints in close succession, protect all sheets from light until you are ready to begin the developing process.) Usually one at a time is much safer to keep from fogging the other sheets.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 25, 2016)

Try Film Photography Project | An Internet Radio Show & On-Line Resource for Film Shooters Worldwide, thy have a Flickr group and a message board where you could ask questions.

Or try Kodak and Ilford's websites, I know Ilford has some resources on theirs, and Kodak fact sheets show up in searches for various types of chemistry, etc.

Maybe look up the Eastman House, although their resources may be more about historic photography. The last thing I saw was a video clip recorded on B&W movie film made there of an instructor riding in a Model T (look up Mark Osterman if you want to see it).


----------



## D_Waldo (May 25, 2016)

Designer said:


> 1. Check the directions on the bottle, but I don't think chemicals are light sensitive.
> 2. yes
> 3. Use distilled water
> 
> ...


This is great; Exactly what I needed. Thank you to all!


----------



## 480sparky (May 25, 2016)

Only film and paper (the stuff with 'emulsions') are light sensitive.


----------



## gsgary (May 25, 2016)

No, chemicals don't need to be mixed in the dark

Yes that is how you mix it

Tap water has always been ok for me just fit a filter to your tap when mixing and washing

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

